# MH pass #3 for Sammy



## Ruttin1 (Aug 20, 2017)

2golddogs said:


> It was a beautiful weekend for a hunt test. The weather couldn't have been better. Sammy got his Master Hunter pass #3 by doing an awesome job. He came through the test clean and had nice, tight blinds. This was the first time we have seen a blind in front of the flyer station. Lots of dogs got caught up in the scent of the flyer by running past the station. I was so pleased that Sammy handled right to the blind. His water blind was very pretty. It was a tight channel blind past a point where the second mark landed. If a dog put a paw on the bank, they were out. Sammy took 2 casts and went right down the middle of the channel to the blind. He was able to put it all together this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 750665




That's awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Wooo hoooooo team Sammy! Incredibly proud of both of you!!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

You two are just awesome. Congratulations.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!! Sounds like he's doing great


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He is definitely something special!! Way to go!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG Sammy - CONGRATS!


----------

